# Swedish: one of the best



## nusepo

Hej!

It's correct to use 'en av den bästa spanska filmer' to say 'one of the best Spanish movies'

I still have a little mess with the articles and so on..

Tack tack!


----------



## Södertjej

Inte riktigt

*Den* bästa film*er*: *la* mejore*s* película*s*
*De* bästa film*erna*: la*s* mejore*s* película*s*

Men "Det var en av *de* bästa film*er* som... " obestämd form om bisats följer.


----------



## nusepo

Tack så mycket Södertjej!

Så jag förmodar "Det var en av de bästa spanska filmer som jag har kollat" är ju rätt.


----------



## Södertjej

Det är det men tänk bara att kolla är slang, så titta kan passa bättre i vissa sammanhang, ska du använda meningen när du pratar med dina polare, är det helt ok, med eller utan har.


----------



## cocuyo

Man använder inte kollat eller tittat. En av det bästa spanska filmer jag har sett. 

Kolla används nästan uteslutande i imperativ, men ibland precis som verbet titta, så man måste ha en preposition också, på. Man tittar på teve, man tittar på en film. Verben är analoga med motsvarande spanska verb, kolla (titta) = mirar. se = ver. (Rinkebysvenskan använder ofta "Chuf!" i stället för "Kolla!"; jag tror det kommer från turkiska. Jag har bara hört det användas i imperativ.)


----------



## Södertjej

Jo, det har du rätt i, man säger titta *på *en film, jag skrev visst fel. Det är försent att ändra mitt inlägg nu, jag menade bara att kolla blir slang för titta, inte att man ska säga "titta film".

Men kolla? Visst säger man att man kollar film. _Har du kollat filmen?_ är ju inget konstigt.

Jag håller inte riktigt med om motsvarigheten mellan titta/se mirar/ver, man säger ju titta på tv men inte "mirar un programa" på spanska, utan ver. Fast det är nog inte det som frågades.


----------



## cocuyo

Jag har aldrig hört uttrycket "kolla filmen" användas så, men jag kan tänka mig att det förekommer.  

Kolla har två betydelser, den ena är att titta, och används med samma prepositioner. Den andra betydelsen är en förkortning av kontrollera.: _Kolla oljan innan du åker!_

Och analogt med det uppfattar jag "kolla filmen" mer som att se till att det sitter film i kameran till exempel.


----------



## solregn

cocuyo said:


> Och analogt med det uppfattar jag "kolla filmen" mer som att se till att det sitter film i kameran till exempel.



Jag håller med cocuyo - för mig skulle "kolla filmen" betyda att kontrollera om allt står rätt till med filmen, som i cocuyos exempel med en kamera. Att kolla *på* film syftar däremot på att du tittar på exempelvis en spelfilm på tv eller bio.


----------



## Södertjej

Ok, det är kanske inte så vanligt som jag trodde, jag hittade några exempel på google här som använder kolla som jag menade. Men visst håller jag med om att man kan tolka filmen som ni säger också.


----------



## Södertjej

Roligt nog, hittade jag häromdagen en mening i en bok jag håller på att läsa som använder kolla på det sättet.

_Jag sa att vi hängt hela kvällen, kollat Gudfadernfilmerna och så._


----------



## solregn

Södertjej said:


> Roligt nog, hittade jag häromdagen en mening i en bok jag håller på att läsa som använder kolla på det sättet.
> 
> _Jag sa att vi hängt hela kvällen, kollat Gudfadernfilmerna och så._



Jag tror ändå att det här sättet att använda "kolla" är rätt begränsat. (Denna uppfattning KAN förstås bero på att jag inte använder det själv ) Det finns uppenbarligen vissa som använder det, och det går ju att förstå vad "kollat Gudfadernfilmerna" syftar på i ditt exempel. Min poäng är dock att det gäller att vara medveten om, framför allt när man skriver, att det inte är en allmänt använd standardform.

Kolla är i dagsläget en vardaglig form av kontrollera och kan användas i konstruktioner som 

"kolla att..." = kontrollera att...
"kolla in..." = titta närmare på...
"kolla upp..." = leta efter mer information om...
"kolla på..." = titta på...


----------



## jonquiliser

Nu är det väl inte ett uttryck jag själv rör mig väldigt mycket med, men för mig betyder "kolla en film" och "kolla på en film" olika saker. Det förra är mer allmänt och det kan räcka med att stoppa in filmen i spelaren eller zappa mellan kanaler och se några minuter för att se ifall den är värd att ses. Eller helt enkelt sitta och prata medan en film spelar på halvt i bakgrunden. 





> _Jag sa att vi hängt hela kvällen, kollat Gudfadernfilmerna och så._


Det skulle jag alltså förstå som att i första hand hängde de tillsammans, och tittade kanske lite förstrött på/snuttar av Gudfadern-filmerna.

"Kolla på" är då att se hela filmen/att filmtittandet är det centrala.

Eller är jag helt virrig?


----------



## Södertjej

solregn said:


> Min poäng är dock att det gäller att vara medveten om, framför allt när man skriver, att det inte är en allmänt använd standardform


Absolut, jag menade ju aldrig att man ska använda det i skrift, inte ens vid formella sammanhang. Ett till exempel från samma roman:

_De kollade en rulle_

Jag har för mig att just här (enligt sammanhang) det betyder att de tittade på en film, men visst kan man uppfatta det som att man tittar medan man gör andra saker, som Jonquiliser föreslår.


----------

